# كيفية حساب تأثير أسباب التأخير علي المشروع الكلي - وتطبيق ذلك علي البريمافيرا



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كيفية عمل تأثير التأخير علي البريمافيرا
1 - حدد كل عناصر التأخير
2- حدد المسئول عن التأخير ( امقاول - المالك - الاستشاري)
3 -عليك القيام بتجميع كافة البيانات والمخاطبات والمكاتبات بين المقاول والمالاك والاستشاري
4 - يتم ترتيب كافة المستندات لكل حالة علي حدة ترتيب زمني من الأقدم للأحدث
5 - يتم جدولة المستندات ورسم BAR CHART لها حتي لو يدوي
6 - يتم تجميع المدة الزمنية بدء من بداية المراسلات وحتي نهاية سبب التأخير
7 - نأخذ نسخة من البرنامج المستهدف المعتمد من الاستشاري
8 - يتم إدخال كل سبب للتأخير في برنامج منفصل وكأنه CONSTRAINT لبداية النشاط المعتمد عليه
9 - عمل RUN للبرنامج بتاريخ بداية المشروع
وتحديد قيمة التأخير في المشروع
هذه الطريق تسمي TIME IMPACT ON TARGET SCHEDULE



مثال
تأخير اعتماد الاستشاري لسيراميك الأرضيات
طبعاً يتم تجميع كافة التقديمات والمراسلات التي تخص اعتماد سيراميك الأرضيات وعمل ملخص لها بالتواريخ
بعد انتهاء السبب يتم تحديد مدة التأخير وتاريخ امكانية المقاول علي إعداد طلب الشراء
يتم عمل نشاط جديد يسمي تأخير اعتماد سيراميك الرضيات
وربط اللاحق له نشاط توريد السيراميك بحيث يكون نهايه نشاط التأخير قيد EARLY FINISH CONSTRAINT
وعمل RUN





أرجو الاستفادة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## AHMED 19 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة وان كنا نطمع فى مزيد من التفصيل .ز لتعم الفائدة


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

wonderfull , verey usefull practice for primavera, and if u have more about how to use primavera,,,mashaa2 allah..


----------



## khabini (27 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل بس هذه هي الصوره البسيطه و تنفع لو ان النشاط المراد القياس عليه يقع على المسار الحرج.
و لكن ماذا إذا لم يقع على المسار الحرج و كان هناك فلوت


----------



## pc33pc (28 سبتمبر 2007)

khabini قال:


> موضوع جميل بس هذه هي الصوره البسيطه و تنفع لو ان النشاط المراد القياس عليه يقع على المسار الحرج.
> و لكن ماذا إذا لم يقع على المسار الحرج و كان هناك فلوت


 
موضوع جميل بس هذه هي الصوره البسيطه ....


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع ينم عن فهم عميق للأخ CVLMaster
وللأخوة الذين يسألون عن حالة إذا ما كان النشاط حرج من عدمه أوضح بأن مدة التأخير الكلية التى حدث للنشاط بالفعل سوف تستهلك من فترة السماح الكلية إن وجدت ولها الحالتين الآتيتين:
1- إذا كانت مدة تأخير النشاط أكبر من فترة السماح الكلى تأخر نهو المشروع بمدة الفرق بين المدتين ومن باب أولى إذا كان النشاط حرج أى فترة سماحه الكلى تساوى صفر ففى هذه الحالة يتأخر المشروع بقدر مدة تأخير النشاط
2- إذا كانت مدة التأخير أقل من فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط فلن يتأخر المشروع على الاطلاق


----------



## pc33pc (29 سبتمبر 2007)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> الموضوع رائع ينم عن فهم عميق للأخ CVLMaster
> وللأخوة الذين يسألون عن حالة إذا ما كان النشاط حرج من عدمه أوضح بأن مدة التأخير الكلية التى حدث للنشاط بالفعل سوف تستهلك من فترة السماح الكلية إن وجدت ولها الحالتين الآتيتين:
> 1- إذا كانت مدة تأخير النشاط أكبر من فترة السماح الكلى تأخر نهو المشروع بمدة الفرق بين المدتين ومن باب أولى إذا كان النشاط حرج أى فترة سماحه الكلى تساوى صفر ففى هذه الحالة يتأخر المشروع بقدر مدة تأخير النشاط
> 2- إذا كانت مدة التأخير أقل من فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط فلن يتأخر المشروع على الاطلاق


 
..... قبل ان تسترسل
من الذى يستحق فترة السماح؟ المقاول ام المالك ام الاستشارى؟ :5: 

موضوع جميل بس هذه هي الصوره البسيطه ....


----------



## khabini (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبه لموضوع من يملك فترة السماح يمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالي
http://www.optimum-management.com/Ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2&mode=&order=0&thold=0
اما كلام الاخ CVL Master فهو صحيح 100% من الناحيه النظريه و لكن عمليا هناك الكثير من التعقيدات


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> الموضوع رائع ينم عن فهم عميق للأخ CVLMaster
> وللأخوة الذين يسألون عن حالة إذا ما كان النشاط حرج من عدمه أوضح بأن مدة التأخير الكلية التى حدث للنشاط بالفعل سوف تستهلك من فترة السماح الكلية إن وجدت ولها الحالتين الآتيتين:
> 1- إذا كانت مدة تأخير النشاط أكبر من فترة السماح الكلى تأخر نهو المشروع بمدة الفرق بين المدتين ومن باب أولى إذا كان النشاط حرج أى فترة سماحه الكلى تساوى صفر ففى هذه الحالة يتأخر المشروع بقدر مدة تأخير النشاط
> 2- إذا كانت مدة التأخير أقل من فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط فلن يتأخر المشروع على الاطلاق





بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
وفعلاً ردك سليم بخصوص مدة السماح الكليه وتأثيرها علي المشروع


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

pc33pc قال:


> ..... قبل ان تسترسل
> من الذى يستحق فترة السماح؟ المقاول ام المالك ام الاستشارى؟ :5:
> 
> موضوع جميل بس هذه هي الصوره البسيطه ....



موضوع فترة السماح الكلي للمشروع موضع يعد بحق موضوع شائك ولكن ببساطة نقدر نقول أن كل من يستنزف من هذه الفترة فهو مسئول عنها بمعني:

إذا تأخر المال في اعتماد المخططات 20 يوم وتأخر المقاول في التنفيذ بعدها 10 أيام أي إجمالي مدة التأخير 30 يوم
وكان هذا النشاط له فترة سماح 15 يوم فمن حق المقاول المطالبة بمدة 15 يوم من المالك لأنه قام بتغيير خطة التنفيذ بناء علي تأخرة حيث تم استخدام الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ النشاط في أنشطة أخري مفتوحة ولا يمكن انتظار النشاط حتي يبدأ.
أيضاً يمكن التحكم في فترة السماح من خلال عمل إدارة الموارد وإعادة توزيعها وإعطاء أولويات التنفيذ وهي أيضأ تتحكم في قيمة فترة السماح.



هذا اقتراح أما الاقتراح الثاني فهو كالتالي 
يتم تقسيم مشاركة كل طرف من التأخير العام (الفترة بعد انتهاء فترة السماح الكلي) بنفس نسبة مساهمة كل منهما في تأخير النشاط
أي يتحمل المالك ثلثين ويتحمل المقاول الثلث من مدة التأخير وهي 15 يوم​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل 
هل معنى هذا الكلام انه لا يتم فتح موضوع فترة السماح الكلية إلا عند حدوث تأخير فى النشاط 
بمعنى مثلا لو كانت فترة السماح الكلية لنشاط ما 50 يوما , و تأخر المالك فى إعتماد عينة أو رسمة خاصة بالنشاط مثلا لمدة 40 يوم هل يكون المالك بهذا قد أخر تنفيذ النشاط بالرغم من أنه ما زالت قيمة السماح أكبر من صفر ؟
و شكرا للموضوع الممتاز


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لموضوع توزيع الموارد فأظن أن العلاقة ليست بهذه الشفافية بين المالك و المقاول


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> الأخ الفاضل
> هل معنى هذا الكلام انه لا يتم فتح موضوع فترة السماح الكلية إلا عند حدوث تأخير فى النشاط
> بمعنى مثلا لو كانت فترة السماح الكلية لنشاط ما 50 يوما , و تأخر المالك فى إعتماد عينة أو رسمة خاصة بالنشاط مثلا لمدة 40 يوم هل يكون المالك بهذا قد أخر تنفيذ النشاط بالرغم من أنه ما زالت قيمة السماح أكبر من صفر ؟
> و شكرا للموضوع الممتاز




العبرة في النهاية تأخير مدة المشروع الكلية وليس نشاط فقط 
أما تأخير المالك عموماً في النشاط فيمكن مطالبته بقيمة مواد تم توريدها ونتيجة لتسببه في التأخير فسد جزء منها أو كلها فيجب عليه تعويض المقاول

​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر أخى على تفاعلك البناء
واضح بالفعل من ردودك إن حضرتك متميز جدا و متخصص
أنا أتشرف بالتحاور والأستفسار من أمثال حضرتك
كل عام وانت وكل من تحب وكل الناس بخير وقرب إلى ربهم


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> ألف شكر أخى على تفاعلك البناء
> واضح بالفعل من ردودك إن حضرتك متميز جدا و متخصص
> أنا أتشرف بالتحاور والأستفسار من أمثال حضرتك
> كل عام وانت وكل من تحب وكل الناس بخير وقرب إلى ربهم



ألف شكر أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك علي جميل حديث وطيب روحك 
فإنما إن دل فإنما يدل علي كريم أصلك وعلو شأنك وهمتك
وأني في الخدمة وقتما تحتاج إلي أي شئ 
والله الموفق وهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## khabini (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الاخ CVL Master أحيييك على المجهود الرائع. و لي بعض الملاحظات.

أولا فترة السماح لمن يستخدمها اولا و هذا متعارف عليه فلو قام المهندس بتاخير الخرائط 20 يوما و تأخر المقاول 10 ايام لا يحق للمقاول المطالبه إلا بخمسة أيام.

ثانيا


> هذا اقتراح أما الاقتراح الثاني فهو كالتالي
> يتم تقسيم مشاركة كل طرف من التأخير العام (الفترة بعد انتهاء فترة السماح الكلي) بنفس نسبة مساهمة كل منهما في تأخير النشاط
> أي يتحمل المالك ثلثين ويتحمل المقاول الثلث من مدة التأخير وهي 15 يوم


لا أدري ماذا تعني بكلمة الاقتراح


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

khabini قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ CVL Master أحيييك على المجهود الرائع. و لي بعض الملاحظات.
> 
> ...




أخي الكريم khabini
السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
أولاً أشكرك علي ردك القيم وبارك الله فيك
أما بالنسبة لفترة السماح فلم يتم تحديدها بشكل نهائي علي أن من يستخدمها أولاً هو المستفيد لإن البرنامج الزمني ليس إلا مجرد أداة لتحديد الأنشطة وترتيبها وجدولتها ومتابعتها فقط ولا يشتمل علي كل متطلبات المشروع ومتغيراته الحادة جداً والسريعة جداً جداً
وبالتالي كلمة فترة السماح ليست إلا أداة قياس ومقارنة وليست تحكيم وفصل في النزاع بين أي من الطرفين.
وأيضأ بالنسبة لكلمة اقتراح فشرحي السابق يرد عليها

وإليك أخي الكريم مثال تالي 
بفرض مدة سماح مقدارها 30 يوم 
وتأخر المالك 20 يوم في الرد علي طلب الاعتماد submittal) وليس الاعتماد النهائي
ثم قام المقاول بإعادة التقديم للمرة الثانية 
وتأخر الاستشاري 10 أيام أخري في الرد وليس الاعتماد
ثم تأخر المقاول 10 أيام في إعادة التقديم مرة أخري 
وفي النهاية تم اعتماد المخطط بعد 10 أيام من تاريخ تقديمة
وبالتالي تصبح مدة تقديم واعتماد المخطط من أول مرة حتي تاريخ الحصول علي اعتماد 50 يوم
فمن المسئول عن التأخير
وكيف يتم حسابها؟


----------



## khabini (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

دعني اقتبس هذه الفقره من موقع الفيديك


> I mentioned earlier that there are critical and non-critical parts of a programme. Delays to critical parts cause the project’s end date to overrun whereas delays to noncritical parts will only cause the project’s end date to overrun when the entire available float on that part has been used up. A common question in delay analysis is, if an Employer causes delay and uses up the float, is a Contractor entitled to be compensated for the loss of it?
> 
> If the project owns the float, then the party using it first has the benefit. If the Contractor owns the float and the Employer uses it, the Contractor ought to be compensated, either by the return of the float or by payment of extra cost.



و في الحاله الاولى يظهر بوضوح ان لو فترة السماح مملوكه للمشروه فالذي يستخدمها اولا هو الأحق بها. و للاسف الشديد ان معظم العقود تنص على ان فترة السماح مملوكه للمشروع.

أما القسم الثاني هو أن لو السماح مملوك للمقاول و حدث تأخير من المالك يجب ان يعوض المقاول. و في هذه الحاله يتم النظر هل التأخير يقع على المسار الحرج أم لا. إذا وقع على المسار الحرج فيجب تمديد زمن المشروع. إذا لم يقع على المسار الحرج فيمكن للمقاول ان يطالب بما يسمى بتكلفه التسريع Acceleration Cost. و الحاله الثالثه و الأخيره أن لا يكون النشاط على المسار الحرج و بعد التأخيرات يتحول إلى مسار الحرج و ينقلب إلى تأخيرات بمعنى فترة السماح السالبه Negative Float.

الخلاصه:
نظريا ما ذكرته في حساب التاخيرات يوازي الحاله الثانيه التي ذكرتها هنا. و انا أوافقك عليها نظريا أما عمليا فأنا لم أقابل حتى اليوم مشروع يعطي المقاول أحقية أمتلاك السماح.

أما الفرضيه التي أفترضتها فلا يتم الموافقه عليها في الحياة العمليه و ليس لها سند قانوني. إنما ما يتم عمله هو تحليل التأخيرات و من إستهلك السماح أولا و منه يتم حساب التأخيرات.


----------



## م/عماد حمدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس كنت ارجوا لو كان هناك تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## CVLMASTER (6 أكتوبر 2007)

م/عماد حمدي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا بس كنت ارجوا لو كان هناك تفاصيل اكثر



ماذا تقصد أخي بالتفاصيل يمكنك طرح حالة وسيتم مناقشتها تباعاً
وسأحاول طرح دراسة حالة للموضوع للتوضيح إن شاء الله


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل
أريد أن أوضح أمراً
بعد إجراء عملية الحساب للجدول الزمنى يقوم البرنامج بحساب لتواريخ الانشطة على أساس التواريخ المبكرة و أيضا ًحساب فترات السماح على نفس الاساس و هذا الاجراء لا يكون واقعياً
للتنفيذ به إلا بعد عمل تسوية للموارد والتى تستهلك جزءً من فترات السماح 
و ما يتبقى من فترات سماح يكون للمقاول فيها حق قبل حدوث أى تأخير وهى لمقابلة نسبة المخاطر التى يتعرض لها المشروع نتيجة مدى الدقة فى تقدير زمن تنفيذ الانشطة و أيضاً ما قد يقابل تنفيذ بعض الانشطة من ظروف معوقة ( مثلاً أعطال فى المعدات .......)
و ما يتبقى من سماح يمكن أن ينطبق عليه ما تطرق له الزملاء 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## CVLMASTER (8 أكتوبر 2007)

رد رائع ومميز وسأقوم بالمناقشة لاحقاً بإذن الله


----------



## دكتورالجودة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

من التأخيرات أيضا الفترة بين تقديم طلب إستلام الأعمال و بين البدء في إستلامها و إستلامها فعليا حتى تسمح ببدء الأعمال التالية المتوقفة على إنهاء الأعمال السابقة عليها و هي فترات ضئيلة غير محسوسة و لا محسوبة لكنها في النهاية جسيمة و فارقة في تأخير المشروع


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

> من التأخيرات أيضا الفترة بين تقديم طلب إستلام الأعمال و بين البدء في إستلامها و إستلامها فعليا حتى تسمح ببدء الأعمال التالية المتوقفة على إنهاء الأعمال السابقة عليها و هي فترات ضئيلة غير محسوسة و لا محسوبة لكنها في النهاية جسيمة و فارقة في تأخير المشروع



هذا يكون أخى الحبيب فى حالة إذا كانت هذه الأنشطة التى يحدث فيها تأخير فى الإستلامات على المسار الحرج لبرنامج المشروع 
إذن الفيصل فى الموضوع هو مراقبة المسار الحرج على مدار عمر المشروع , لآن المسار الحرج يتغير من وقت لأخر حسب كل تحديث للبرنامج
*أشكرك أخى و أسألكم الدعاء لى بالشفاء العاجل.*


----------



## CVLMASTER (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز الزعيم 2000
يعلم الله أني أحبك في الله

عموماً لا يتم دراسة تأخيرات المشروع علي تحديثات البرنامج ولكن علي البرنامج الزمني المعتمد الأصلي وهو ما يسمي يشار إليه في الفقرة Clause 14.1


----------



## الزعيم2000 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

> يعلم الله أني أحبك في الله


هذا هو أنا أيضا أخى الحبيب
تمام أخى العزيز , و هذا هو عنوان الموضوع الممتاز الذى تفضلت و أثرته حضرتك , و لكن تعليقى كان على مشاركة دكتور الجودة , وليس على كيفية الحساب أو أصول الحساب لمقدار التأخير.
أشكرك أستاذى و الله أسأل أن يجمعنا جميعا بهذا الحب فيه بجوار حبيبى و حبيبك محمد "صلى الله عليه و سلم".


----------



## mustafasas (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز و مفيد و يجب ان يصعد مرة اخري لاعلي


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر على الافادة


----------



## gadag (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكل المشاركين انا مبتدئه في البرافيرا وهذ الاسئله افادتني حدااااااااااااااا ارجو ان تستمر وكلعام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابوهاني (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني المهندسين

اود ادراج هذه المشاركة وهى طريقة تحديد المدة الزمنية المطلوبة لتمديد مدة المشروع بواسطة برنامج البريمافيرا وذلك بعد الانتهاء من اخذ الموافقات على ال dcr من جهة المالك والاستشاري ، فارجو من لديه ملاحظة او توضيح اكثر ان يساهم معنا وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ونرجو استمرار التفاعل والمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع الرائع المهم


----------



## hatem161 (24 مارس 2011)

*أرجوا المناقشه حول هذا الموضوع*



CVLMASTER قال:


> موضوع فترة السماح الكلي للمشروع موضع يعد بحق موضوع شائك ولكن ببساطة نقدر نقول أن كل من يستنزف من هذه الفترة فهو مسئول عنها بمعني:
> 
> إذا تأخر المال في اعتماد المخططات 20 يوم وتأخر المقاول في التنفيذ بعدها 10 أيام أي إجمالي مدة التأخير 30 يوم
> وكان هذا النشاط له فترة سماح 15 يوم فمن حق المقاول المطالبة بمدة 15 يوم من المالك لأنه قام بتغيير خطة التنفيذ بناء علي تأخرة حيث تم استخدام الموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ النشاط في أنشطة أخري مفتوحة ولا يمكن انتظار النشاط حتي يبدأ.
> ...





أخى الكريم أولا فترة السماح الكلى TF للنشاط يستفيد منها كل الأطراف بمعنى يمكن للمقاول البدء المتأخر LF مستهلكا فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط دون أى مطالبات عليه إذا كان البرنامج معتمد
كما يمكن للمالك تأخير بدء النشاط سواء فى إعتماد المخططات أو إعادة تقييم للنشاط حتى البداية المتأخرة LF دون أى مطالبات من المقاول سواء زمنيه أو ماليه 
وفى حالة تجاوز التأخير فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط بمعنى حدوث تأخير فى زمن تسليم المشروع هناك حالات متعدده
1- فى المثال الذى ذكرته المقاول فقط يستحق 5 أيام وليس 15 يوم وذلك لأن المالك فقط تسبب فى تأخير أولى مستهلكا ال 15 يوم نتيجه ال 20 يوم والفرق يكون 5 أيام فقط 
أما بعد ذلك فتأخير المقاول الغير مبرريؤدى إلى أنه من حق المالك الطلب من المقاول تغطية هذا التأخير خلال المده الأصليه بالإضافه لل 5 أيام التى يستحقها المقاول نتيجة تأخير المالك له فى المرحله الأولى من التأخير
كما أنه من حق المالك إلزام المقاول بإنهاء المشروع فى نفس المده الزمنيه الأصليه للمشروع وإعطاء المقاول بدل مالى لتسريع إنهاء النشاط المتعلق بالمشكله وما يتعلق به إعتمادا على زيادة الموارد التى يقترحها المقاول ويوافق عليها المالك ومن ينوب عنه من الإستشارى بعد الدراسه التى يقوم بها .
2- هناك حالة يكون فيها التأخير concurrent delays أى متزامن بمعنى المقاول تسبب فى تأخير أثناء تسبب المالك لتأخير أيضا
وفى هذه الحاله نقوم بدراسة تأثير كل تأخير على حده فى إنهاء المشروع ثم يتم خصم التأخير الأصغر من الأكبر ويتم إحتساب المتبقى للطرف المتسبب فى التأخير الأصغر
مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار التالى
يتم حساب تأثير التأخير بعد إستهلاك فترة السماح الكلى للنشاط المتعلق بالدراسه 
يتم حساب زمن البداية المبكره الجديد إعتمادا على متى يمكن له أن يبدأ حتى لو أن الحدث( أسباب التأخير ) لم ينتهى فى بعض الحالات على سبيل المثال تتوفر معلومات لبدء الحفر بالرغم من عدم إنتهاء التصميم لبعض تفاصيل النشاط مما لم يمنع بدء المقاول تقديم مخططات الحفر للإعتماد للبدء فى الحفر ومن ثم البدء فى تنفيذ جزء من النشاط وإستكمال الباقى فى حاله عدم حدوث تأخير إضافى وإعتمادا على نوع التعاقد بين المقاول والمالك ( سواء تنفيذ فقط أو تنفيذ وتصميم أو تنفيذ أثناء التصميم ويتم توضيح ذلك تعاقديا وعلى المخططات)
فى حالة حدوث أمر تغييرى بمعنى إضافات أو نقص بما لا يزيد عن 20% من كميات النشاط أو بمعنى تغيير فى التصميم مما يؤدى لتغيير زمن النشاط وتسلسله المنطقى يتم حساب مدى تأثير التأخير ومن يستحقه ثم يتم إعادة تقييم للنشاط زمنيا وماليا وعكس ذلك فى برنامج العمل وتقديمه على أساس برنامج عمل معدل Clause 14.2


----------



## didiplani (27 مارس 2011)

baraka ellaho fik


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم على طرح هذا الموضوع المفيد والذي يوضح العديد من النقاط


----------

